# QCTP tool holders. Where to buy and what brands?



## RYAN S (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi I recently picked up an Aloris QCTP size bxa for my lathe. I now need some tool holders for it. Would I be correct in assuming that the overseas ones are adequate? Also where is a good place to order them from?  I am also looking for some indexable tooling and inserts, any recommendations for those would also be greatly appreciated!  

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes, but with few caveats. I have bought some from Shars and from All Industrial Tool Supply
(there's a couple of threads here on the board regarding this.)
Stoned the pockets, milled a couple. Both on my AXA's & BXA's
Fit & finish on the dovetails was very good.
I also removed the threaded posts and 'deburred' them - they were kind of rough and the knurled nut did move smoothly.
I also then used thread locker on them at re-assembly.

I ordered a batch of 'dog points' from McMaster Carr to replace the OEM ones.
Some of the OEM ones were hard enough, others weren't.
I also ordered belleville and wave washers.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 <<<<--- small sampling of what I have.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes imports are fine for hobbyists. I have a nice Dorian BXA SQCTP but 95% of my tool holders are China. The set screws almost alway suck though except on the PhaseII ones. First thing I do when I get one is remove the threaded post, clean the threads then Loctite it. Set screws I throw away & replace them with set screws from Mcmaster. I use flat point though.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 29, 2020)

I have some Aloris, some Sharks, some no names that I can’t remember where I got them, some from Amazon and some from Banggood.   Ah, some from CDCO.  All are adequate, especially if you are willing to do what middle.road and darkzero do.   These are all CXA, but I bought AXA for previous lathe, same comments.   I go by price now and tune up as needed.    Most interestingly, I got a quote through Alibaba for 20 CXA holders for $15 each.   Almost ready to commit...but not quite.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 29, 2020)

Of course I mean Shars, not Sharks.   My computer thinks it is helping


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> Of course I mean Shars, not Sharks.   My computer thinks it is helping



Haha, I was just about to ask what you thought about Shark Tools. Travers started selling tools under the Shark Tools name. I had never heard of them before so wanted ask. Don't remember if they were selling QCTPs though.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 29, 2020)

I've found All industrial tool suply out of calli has the best prices on tool holders. Nice quality, lots of tooling and good prices with free shipping over 75 bucks, and if you sign up on their email list you'll get 10% off order


----------



## Grandpop (Jan 29, 2020)

I have 7 from CDCO, and like them. Never had any issues with the screws or height adjusters. Was going to buy more from last week from then, on sale for $14, but they not have any XLs that hold 3/4 tools. Ordered from all industrial on Amazon, $20 each for XL I did have to take all of the hardware out, run a tap in the holes, then wire wheel the screws. Works good now, have to see how they hold up.

The CDCO bodies are 2.875 long, and the all industrial are longer, 3.5", so they are heavier. Odd that the all industrial set screws are 8mm, while the CDCO ones are 10mm. Both have 10 mm fine thread height adjusters.


----------



## savarin (Jan 29, 2020)

My AXA is a generic cheap Chinese clone wedge type.
Works for me. As others have mentioned the tool set screws are a bit soft but just replaced them.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 29, 2020)

I have at least 75 BXA tool holders, most from CDCOtools.com.  I've not had a problem with bad set screws like many others.  Mine fit fine on one of our lathes at work that has an Aloris tool post.  Someone did a bunch of measurements of various tool holders a few years ago; thread is here somewhere.  I recall the imports fared pretty well against the high-end models.  I have one Aloris and for my purposes have found it better to promote the Chinese economy.  It was hard to justify spending around $65 for one Aloris tool holder when I could buy 5 imports for the same amount from CDCO.

I've bought 50 or 60 indexable tool bit holders off eBay also.  I can't recall having any problems with bad threads or anything.  Sizes are generally given in millimeters, so a "12" model will be a 1/2" shank.  I bought a couple dozen of various styles from eBay seller "zimi-hk".

Pic of my G0709 is below.  Need to shoot a new one of my Clausing lathe, it's not quite as tooled up but pretty close.

Bruce


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 29, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> I've found All industrial tool suply out of calli has the best prices on tool holders. Nice quality, lots of tooling and good prices with free shipping over 75 bucks, and if you sign up on their email list you'll get 10% off order




+1 on All Industrial.  I was surprised at how nicely machined they are.  My Phase II holders are crude by comparison, and they cost more.


----------



## RYAN S (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, I went with the All Industrial ones, however I found them on amazon prime for less than the website has them listed for, and they will be here on Friday!! I will let you know how they work! 

Thanks for all the input!

Ryan


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 30, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> I've found All industrial tool suply out of calli has the best prices on tool holders. Nice quality, lots of tooling and good prices with free shipping over 75 bucks, and if you sign up on their email list you'll get 10% off order


Last time I bought tool post holders, I found All Industrial's best price on eBay and then called their California store.  I told them what I saw on eBay, told them how much eBay makes on the sale, and asked for a firm, delivered price each for 4 BXA tool holders to fit oversized  (3/4") shanks shipped direct from All Industrial with no tithe going to eBay.  The quoted price including shipping tendered  to me was ASTOUNDING, and I bought them.  Good purchase, decent product, and a simple and straightforward purchase.  You want a good deal, you gotta ask for something that makes sense...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Last time I bought tool post holders, I found All Industrial's best price on eBay and then called their California store.  I told them what I saw on eBay, told them how much eBay makes on the sale, and asked for a firm, delivered price each for 4 BXA tool holders to fit oversized  (3/4") shanks shipped direct from All Industrial with no tithe going to eBay.  The quoted price including shipping tendered  to me was ASTOUNDING, and I bought them.  Good purchase, decent product, and a simple and straightforward purchase.  You want a good deal, you gotta ask for something that makes sense...


It's tad irritating when they operate like that, left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing.
Though it's nice that they came down in price off of the the eBay prices.
I bought 10 pcs. for my BXA two years ago through their website, and am now wondering how much I could have saved.
I did get the free shipping though. . .


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Last time I bought tool post holders, I found All Industrial's best price on eBay and then called their California store.  I told them what I saw on eBay, told them how much eBay makes on the sale, and asked for a firm, delivered price each for 4 BXA tool holders to fit oversized  (3/4") shanks shipped direct from All Industrial with no tithe going to eBay.  The quoted price including shipping tendered  to me was ASTOUNDING, and I bought them.  Good purchase, decent product, and a simple and straightforward purchase.  You want a good deal, you gotta ask for something that makes sense...


How much does eBay make???
(noting that they are the same price plus shipping of course)


----------



## middle.road (Jan 31, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> How much does eBay make???
> (noting that they are the same price plus shipping of course)


Roughly 12%, with Paypal it's 15%.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks @middle.road I will definitely keep them in mind when I need more holders.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 31, 2020)

I bought a BXA on Amazon made (sold) by HHIP for $8. it was very good so I bought two more. Price is $24 now.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 31, 2020)

They actually state on their site that if you have a large order or are a school to contact them for better pricing. My last order when I received had a tear in the box and was missing one bxa holder and one 123 block. They sent me replacements without any problems. Good company in my book!


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 31, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> How much does eBay make???
> (noting that they are the same price plus shipping of course)


I sell a fair amount on eBay and have been charged 10% plus the 3% PayPal fee for at least the last 4 years.

Bruce


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> I sell a fair amount on eBay and have been charged 10% plus the 3% PayPal fee for at least the last 4 years.
> 
> Bruce



Same, I have always got charged 10% of the total purchase price + any optional listing fees. I say total purchase price cause gone are the days of charging you the percentage in the item sale price. This was to prevent the work around of sellers charging high shipping prices & low item prices. Technically they charge for a listing insertion fee but I pretty much always have those free listing insertion offers activated. 

Paypal charges 2.9%+$.30, 3.9%+$.30 for international payments. And if there is a currency conversion Paypal has their own exchange rates & makes money off that too but that usually falls on the seller. I don't sell internationally anyway.


----------

